# My Goat House



## Wisendorf (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok,It's really not a house,but I have a garage thats houses two cars then still alot of room on the side,It is a long garage so the whole back end isnt used.So I made a board fence all across the back with a gate.Milk stand is on out side of the fence.Got electric and a big window for ventilation.Back door to the garage is only half a door with bottom part rubber flaps so my girls can go out or in when they want but cold wind cant blow thru it.Just out side is 2 mullbery trees for shade and snacks,lol.I had a rather large sweet corn patch wich they loved to get into.so I just fenced all that too.Now they can just have it for there own.It lacks toys or something for them to climb or play on but Im thinking on that.I got room in the garage for my hay and feed..Garage floor is concrete.so I was thinking of building a sleeping area on one end with bales of straw so they wont get chilled from the floor area.also have a bit of room for a couple small areas for use with my preggos.Also I bought a fridge to set in there too.So milk is strained and into the cooler pretty quickly.My first time raising milk goats .So what ya think????????


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds good. Do you have a picture to post?


----------

